# How long does it take a horse to colic? Founder?



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

founder takes some time if she was going to colic she probably would have done by now . Sheshould be ok if she doesnt continue feeding her like that . but things vary horse to horse


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

it really depends... some horses colic at the drop of the hat *cough my horse cough* while others never ever seem to colic no matter what you feed them. Sounds like this mare is the latter.... but all the same, it is still probably not a good idea for this person tempt fate and keep feeding their mare a crazy diet.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Rebelappy said:


> founder takes some time if she was going to colic she probably would have done by now . Sheshould be ok if she doesnt continue feeding her like that . but things vary horse to horse


I agree. Radical changes are not the way to go, though. Putting weight on a horse takes time, and my experience has been that unless there is some other underlying medical/dental problem, finding a good hay/forage mix does more for putting on weight than feeds.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Agreed here too. Try to convince her she needs consistency in her feeding. She is pushing her luck, IMO. Freechoice hay and she can supplement, but stick with one method for minimum of a month and multiple feedings in a day.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Founder doesn't necessarily take alot of time and neither does colic. 

By the time you see symptoms of laminitis, the changes in the foot have been occuring for several hours. Changes can start immediately after the causative incident occurs.

As for colic, it can occur in a matter of a couple of hours or even build over several days depending on the cause. 

Sudden changes in diet are a risk factor for colic and won't put weight on a horse immediately, so there just really isn't any reason to make them. She wants a heavier healthy horse, not a dead one or a huge vet bill.  (Pointing something out in black and white like that often helps get the point across. Give it a try.)


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I googled Triple Crown Senior and they have this to say 
_
"IF YOUR HORSE HAS DAMAGED OR WORN TEETH AND CANNOT EAT HAY: Triple Crown Senior can be fed as the sole feed for your horse."_

Therefore I would assume this horse would not automatically be in danger of colic or founder based on being fed 2# a few hours after being fed Strategy. The TCSenior is formulated to be fed at a higher amount due to it being forage based. That's how I read it anyway. If the horse cannot eat hay well TCS can be fed without hay. Ya gotta read the feeding instructions etc..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Have you tried the good ol' chat? I would go online and try to find some articles to give to this boarder to help explain to her what might be the outcome of her speratic feed changes. 
Good Luck


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

TC Senoir has ZERO grains so it is a fairly safe feed...unless the horse is sensitive I wouldn't worry too much .. it is a forage based/built feeds ...


----------

